# Col D'Allos. Anyone been over it?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tomorrow (or the next day)

We are going to travel over the Col d'Allos from Barcelonnette down to Allos and Colmars in the Haut Alps Provence or the roof of Europe I saw written somewhere.

I was just reading the Aires book for Allos and Colmars (issue 3 page 344 and 345) and it advises not to approach from the north!

Now is this just the Aires book been over careful or are we heading for disaster? 8O 

We seem to have grown a great desire to go up impossible passes and are now pretty used to it. A quick google shows some pretty narrow roads but nothing worse than we've been up on this trip. Anyway how the hell to you get there otherwise from here?

Our van is 7.5 metres by whatever they all are wide.  

Thanks
Barry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> Tomorrow (or the next day)
> 
> We are going to travel over the Col d'Allos from Barcelonnette down to Allos and Colmars in the Haut Alps Provence or the roof of Europe I saw written somewhere.
> 
> ...


Oh yes - I've been there but south to north.

I have to say it's the only time I've seen absolute terror on my wife's face. Going south to north it put us on the edge for much of the way up.

We were in an Autosleeper Pollensa (Transit) so not that big.

We also came to the same conclusion - how else to get over? - and having gone so far, it's a long long way to go back/around.

But you're a seasoned "footpath" driver, you'll be able to do it with your eyes closed (and probably will).

Nice views from up there. Looking down onto the top chair lift station is novel.

Send us a postcard when you get down the other side


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just looked at it on you tube, popular with cars, vans, cyclists, etc

Popular with the 'Tour de France' 






tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers all

We will give it a go in the next day or so.

If you dont hear from me again all I can say is its been a pleasure!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> Cheers all
> 
> We will give it a go in the next day or so.
> 
> If you dont hear from me again all I can say is its been a pleasure!


Just send a few Allo's to say you've made it


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link Gemmy - great road trip and I loved the music too!

Have fun Barry 8O 

Catz


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks good but I think some of these passes are out for me now,think Orville is a bit big for these roads.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys

Im in a bit of a dilemma now as having visited the TI there is the highest inter valley pass in Europe just a bit further east. The Col de La Bonnette which I think is getting on for 10000ft. 

Just youtubed it and the road actually looks a better one than the Col D'Allos.

Anyone been up that one? Wonder which is the best for views etc.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have ridden both on a motorbike, CB 810 F1 and BMW K1100RS, the latter is easily the best.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

chasper said:


> I have ridden both on a motorbike, CB 810 F1 and BMW K1100RS, the latter is easily the best.


This is useful thanks.

Can I ask which was the better road both surface wise and width wise please.

Checking the gradients on line there doesnt look to be anything too steep over 10% on either. Would you agree with that?

Its not the going up that concerns me its the coming down! Just dont want to burn my brakes out.

Im leaning towards the Col D Allos as its got two Aires on route and Colmars sounds interesting but then Ill kick myself all summer for not doing the highest pass in the Alps! Maybe Ill do one on the scooter as well


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Was over Col de la Bonnette last week without a problem, parking is at a premium as it is only the road no big gravel area like on many of the passes. 
Tim


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Had a shoot up the Col D'Allos just now on the bike. Well just the first few miles of it.

I think it would be ok. Its very narrow though and a 3.5ton restriction on it so barring the odd bin waggon hopefully we wont meet a bus or anything. I would say there may be a lot of stopping and starting if its busy but I reckon we will do it early.

Mind you the forecast isnt very good. It will be a shame if the sun isnt shining.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well folks we are still alive!! 

We set of early to do the Col D'Allos only to get there to be turned around by a very friendly Gendarme who was stopping everyone as apparently in July and August its cyclists only between 8am and 11am.

So that was decision made for us then. The Col de La Bonnette it was. All 2802 metres of it or well over 9000ft in old money.

I have to say apart from the top bit after some of the passes and roads we have been up it was a breeze. None of the gradients were over 10% and we have been up some that were 23% in Italy.

Having said that the top bit is a bit scary as there are no crash barriers and it gets quite steep and I also got confused as the road splits and I wasnt sure I was heading on the right bit or to certain death!

Superb views from the top and we did see some Marmots.

Coming down was ok but a word of advice to anyone atempting a huge long descent. I drove completely using my gears all the way down, or so I though. At the bottom of the pass I pulled into Saint Etienne de Tinne and there was white smoke coming of the back wheels. 

We left it half an hour and it seemed fine but your still really high up and the descent down to sea level towards Nice takes a long time and lots more braking so definatly stop half way if you do it. Of course ours is an old van so maybe modern brakes are better!

We were even given stickers at the Ti to prove we have done it. One takes pride of place on Hanks rear window and one on the top box of the bike which isnt really on as he got a lift up! 

Im proud of Hank. He did us proud and at least we now know there cant be anything higher as its the highest pass in the Alps (apparently)

When I get a better connection later Ill post some photos.

Cheers for all your help

BD


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok so as promised some photos

I get vertigo an all!!!










This is near the top but just before the road splits left. We couldn't decide if the last bit was one way or if this was on old unused bit that went to nowhere!










View from the roof of Europe










Our trusty Hank at the top.










Part of the road down










King of the castle!










At an Aire at Annot now poised to do the Gorges de Daluis on the bike. Might have a rest for a bit though now. Hmmm. Maybe a beer or two!!
Cheers
BD


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Pah. The road from Keld to Hawes is better than that. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

motormouth said:


> Pah. The road from Keld to Hawes is better than that. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm disappointed - I thought you were always up for a challenge - young, fit and healthy lad that you are.

When that Gendarme stopped you going over d'Allos, you could have flagged down one of the cyclists and borrowed his bike - none of this scooter rubbish - get them legs pedalling.

Of course, you'd have to come back over to give him back his bike and pick up the MH.

ps - great pics


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Brilliant photos - we've been stuck at home all summer for a variety of reasons so I've enjoyed looking at everyone else's travels.

Catz


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Chaps.

Glad you enjoyed the photos but they dont do the trip justice really.

Me, cycling over the Col D'Allos!! I know Im getting fit but these guys are in a different league.

I couldnt beleive the amount of cyclists that were hammering up the Col de La Bonnette. A lot of them were old geezers an all! really fit wirey looking. 

I took Michelles folding mountain bike (its crap) around Lake Titisee in Germany and that felt like Id done the Tour de France.


----------

